# Solved: DHCP & HUAWEI Echolife HG521 router



## ShaggyDogg (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi,
I have a HUAWEI *Echolife HG521 router* and just set up a home Windows Server 2008r2 and configured DHCP on the server.
After trying multiple variations of setting, switching on and off almost every operation on the router, I cannot seem to enable the network clients to obtain addressing from the DHCP server. All leases are still with the router and none showing on the server.

The HUAWEI router configurations are:

*Basic\LAN:*
LAN IP: 192.168.1.1

*DHCP Server:*
DHCP enabled: Yes
Start IP: 192.168.1.10
End IP: 192.168.1.254
Lease: 8day (default)
Domain: MyDomain.net
Primary DNS: 192.168.1.2 (my 1DNS server)
Secondary DNS: 192.168.1.3 (my 2DNS server)

*DHCP Option Pool:*
Device: STB
DHCP Option Pool enabled: false
Option60: vnl_stb
Start IP: 192.168.1.10
End IP: 192.168.1.254
DHCP relay: Enabled
Operation: Set

The DHCP service on the server is configured correctly and running.

I've tried:
1. Disabling DHCP on the router altogether, but nothing seems to relay to the server.
2. Changing the LAN IP to 192.168.1.2 (hoping to route LAN requests to the server) but this just seems to result in a router/server IP conflict.

Can anyone please shed any light on this? Feel free to ask questions if more info is needed.

Many thanks


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

There should be a setting on the router for DHCP forwarding and then a place to set the address of the DHCP server. Of course, DHCP should be disabled on the router.


----------



## ShaggyDogg (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks, and that's the sort of thing I've been looking for on the router but haven't found it that straight forward. Here's a screen shot of the router dhcp config page..










Here are sceen shots of all other config pages >-- http://www.pcwintech.com/screenshots-huawei-echolife-hg521-huawei-firmware

I've found very limited info & help guides for this particular router online.


----------



## taliadon (Jun 13, 2011)

Not sure about the HG521, but the HG532 has a "DHCP port transparent transmission" option listed under "Basic->LAN->DHCP Option"; please see linked image.










Enabling this for all LAN-side networks, as depicted above, should ensure that all DHCP requests reach your server.

Hope this helps, Lee.


----------



## ShaggyDogg (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks Lee. The HG521 doesn't have that option. After some more research drawing a blank I've concluded it isn't possible.
So, I'll mark this thread as solved, but if anyone reading does know of a way, please get in contact.


----------

